# Questions about hunting for villagers 3-5



## Livia (Oct 27, 2020)

The 3 villagers that you build the furniture for, can I look forever for them as long as I don’t submit the furniture for the plots? Or do I need to keep the plots in my pocket and not place them until after I find the villagers I want. I know exactly which 3 I want to move into those plots and I’m worried that I’ll mess up and get a random move-in. I‘m trying to figure out the best method so I can spend several days (in real time, no TT)  looking for the villagers I want and not worry about the plot getting sold to someone else.

I just used my first nook miles ticket and Tucker was there, so I am able to find villagers already even though Nook hasn’t told me about placing plots or inviting anyone yet.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 27, 2020)

Don't quote me on this, as I may be incorrect, but if I remember my experience correctly, I asked Bettina to move to my island before I had laid out all the plots...then was surprised when I finally placed them and Pudge and Tammi took the first two spots, Bettina did however take the third. So I think the villagers you encounter will 'remember' you asking them to move to your island...but I'm banking on the fact that you're only going to get to invite one of them from Nook Miles tours. I think each subsequent villager you ask to move in will replace the one you previously asked.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 27, 2020)

I invited my three villagers - I think I invited them all before placing any plots. I remember they do not move in in the order you invite them. They always move in lazy - peppy - normal, but you can invite them in any order. You find only those three types on mystery islands during this time, and after you invite one of the types you won’t find villagers of that type anymore. So for example, once invite a lazy villager you will only find normals and peppies, and once you invite a normal you will only find peppies.

I invited Rex, Vesta, and Bangle as my 3  

let me know if I can offer any more info. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 27, 2020)

The personalities are tied to the plots. I believe plot one will go to the lazy, plot two will go to the peppy, and plot three will go to the normal. It's been a _long_ time since launch, but I'm pretty sure you can keep the plots in your inventory while you island hop and whoever you invite will be queued up when you build the plot and give it the furniture it wants. I honestly can't remember if placing them but not doing the furniture stuff will trigger a random move-in.


----------



## rezberri (Oct 28, 2020)

Miss Misty and WaileaNoRei are both correct. if you dont add furniture to the plots but place them, no one will move in. the plots are only considered sold after theyre completely furnished. 

also pls keep in mind that the first 5 villagers (the 2 u start with and the 3 ur picking up now) you ever get are going to have an un-original house interior, so if Coco's your third villager she won't have the proper house interior, but a generic one. it's bc for the first 2 (uchi and jock), they start out in a tent then get their house so it makes sense they dont have any of their og house interior items as they didnt have furniture to begin with. for the next 3, their house interiors had to include the items u crafted for them so they have to be different from the villager's original house. so basically, if you want villagers with their original house, pls dont search for villagers u want to keep around forever as they might have rly unfitting house interiors. but if u dont particularly care, then do whatever ur heart desires.


----------



## moonlights (Oct 28, 2020)

you have to invite three villagers before you're given the plots. after inviting those three villagers Tom Nook gives you the plots the next day and then you have to furnish them. but I'm 99% sure he doesn't give you any plots until you've invited the three villagers


----------



## littlewing (Oct 28, 2020)

i'd recommend placing the plots before you go hunting, but not submitting the furniture until _after _you've invited someone. the plots can only get bought by someone randomly if all furniture is placed... i think? or i just got really lucky. that's how i did it, anyway!


moonlights said:


> you have to invite three villagers before you're given the plots. after inviting those three villagers Tom Nook gives you the plots the next day and then you have to furnish them. but I'm 99% sure he doesn't give you any plots until you've invited the three villagers


he can give you the plots before you invite anyone, actually! i just restarted this past weekend and i had all three plots placed before i went starter hunting.


----------



## Livia (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I read that Nook will ask for a bridge before giving the house plots, so I‘ll try to find them before I build the bridge. I wish I could remember what I did on my first island. I just remember that Nate was a random move in and I only got to invite 2 villagers. 

For this island I want to find Cole because I don’t like his real house and would prefer he have the starter lazy house. And for the other two, I just want to try villager hunting for a specific villager and not giving up until I get them. I’ve always gotten bored of looking and settled for someone else.


----------

